# 5D Mark III is in-stock!!



## simonxu11 (Mar 13, 2012)

Someone just posted this in another forum, he took the picture in a camera store in China.
You guys who ordered from Amazon or B&H shouldn't wait much longer.
The seller said the retail price for body only is 20800RMB which is $3287 according to today's exchange rate.


----------



## rwmson (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweet! Hope those aren't fakes. :


----------



## simonxu11 (Mar 13, 2012)

rwmson said:


> Sweet! Hope those aren't fakes. :


why?? Because the word "China" = fake??????


----------



## iso79 (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow those are huge boxes!


----------



## xROELOFx (Mar 13, 2012)

iso79 said:


> Wow those are huge boxes!


it takes quite a lot of space to put a camera body + 24-105 lens inside


----------



## Pierre (Mar 13, 2012)

Just received an e-mail from Amazon:

Hello, We now have delivery date(s) for the order you placed on March 02, 2012 (Order# ): "Canon EOS 5D Mark III 22.3 MP Full Frame CMOS Digital SLR Camera with EF 24-105mm f/4 L IS USM Lens"

Estimated arrival date: April 05, 2012 - April 09, 2012.


----------



## Pierre (Mar 13, 2012)

I ordered the kit. Not sure if that matters.


----------



## Abraxx (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm wondering why Amazon Germany is not accepting pre orders for the mark II yet.... ???

EDIT Mark III I meant of course


----------



## mkrimmer (Mar 13, 2012)

Abraxx said:


> I'm wondering why Amazon Germany is not accepting pre orders for the mark II yet.... ???



which city are you from?


----------



## jalbfb (Mar 13, 2012)

CR: "There was a lot of confidence from a couple of the retailers that initial preorders would be filled very quickly and that Canon had a lot of initial inventory of the camera."

Boy do I hope this is true! 9 days and counting! ;D


----------



## mkrimmer (Mar 13, 2012)

i preordered mine on one of the biggest (if not the biggest) retailers in munich, germany. I'm on list #6. i do hope they'll get at least 6 boxed right at the beginning 

and i also hope march, 22nd is also our first date for the Mark III


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 13, 2012)

xROELOFx said:


> iso79 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow those are huge boxes!
> ...



Interesting - I had read somewhere that the initial shipments would be bodies only and that the kits would perhaps be delayed until June - that is good news.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 13, 2012)

Pierre said:


> Just received an e-mail from Amazon:
> 
> Hello, We now have delivery date(s) *for the order you placed on March 02, 2012 (Order# ): "Canon EOS 5D Mark III 22.3 MP Full Frame CMOS Digital SLR Camera with EF 24-105mm f/4 L IS USM Lens"
> 
> Estimated arrival date: April 05, 2012 - April 09, 2012.*



Music to my ears....I put my pre-order through BH at 9AM california time. I'm not sure if I'm lucky enough to receive 5D III in the 1st shipment. Even though I don't have any big events coming, but still I want that 5D III in my hand NOW NOW NOW


----------



## Lloyd50 (Mar 13, 2012)

This is good news, hopefully pre orders start to roll in next week. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 13, 2012)

China always seems to get them first. They have a embargo date to release them, but it is usually ignored.

US sellers stick to the embargo date, because its not ignored by Canon North America.


----------



## grahamsz (Mar 13, 2012)

Pierre said:


> I ordered the kit. Not sure if that matters.



What shipping method did you use?

I got this email from them:

"Canon EOS 5D Mark III 22.3 MP Full Frame CMOS Digital SLR Camera with EF 24-105mm f/4 L IS USM Lens"
Estimated arrival date: April 03, 2012

Though I picked next day delivery, so that should be a 4/2 ship. It'll be interesting if they are already planning different ship dates because they know they have multiple shipments coming in


----------



## xROELOFx (Mar 13, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> xROELOFx said:
> 
> 
> > iso79 said:
> ...


i don't know about this. my comment was purely based on the box in the picture itself, wich says it's a 24-105 kit. it reminded me of the box where my 5D mk II with 24-70 was in, that was also a pretty large one.


----------



## Raddy (Mar 13, 2012)

Abraxx said:


> I'm wondering why Amazon Germany is not accepting pre orders for the mark II yet.... ???
> 
> EDIT Mark III I meant of course



It's not even listed there. Plenty of other shops do offer pre-ordering for quite some time now.
Very strange indeed and pretty unusual...


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 13, 2012)

xROELOFx said:


> ... it reminded me of the box where my 5D mk II with 24-70 was in, that was also a pretty large one.


I didn't know there was a 24-70 offered as a kit lens. Was it in North America?


----------



## Seamus (Mar 13, 2012)

Great news! Any news that supports the March release date is awesome. Less than two weeks to go! ;D


----------



## Kernuak (Mar 13, 2012)

Raddy said:


> Abraxx said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wondering why Amazon Germany is not accepting pre orders for the mark II yet.... ???
> ...


A few days ago when I checked, Amazon UK didn't have it either.


----------



## Warninglabel (Mar 13, 2012)

I buy a lot from Newegg all the time, but nothing ever on Preorder. They do have it now on their website for Preorder, but sad to see the Canon 5D Mark III body is to be release on 3/31/2012. Maybe they are playing safe.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16830120615


----------



## Pierre (Mar 13, 2012)

grahamsz said:


> Pierre said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered the kit. Not sure if that matters.
> ...




I have a prime membership which is always 2 day shipping. That's also what is now says is selected. I just mentioned in another thread that the status changed from "arriving April 5-9" to "shipping on April 2nd".


----------



## CandiColoredPixels (Mar 14, 2012)

I work at a camera dealership in Ohio, and we're slated to get a small quantity of bodies 'late this week'. I'm curious to compare the size/feel to my MII.


----------



## Alker (Mar 14, 2012)

*funny in stock (5D Mark III)*

http://www.digitalrev.com/product/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii/MTAwMDQwNQ_A_A


----------



## Mikedurg (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: funny in stock (5D Mark III)*



Alker said:


> http://www.digitalrev.com/product/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii/MTAwMDQwNQ_A_A



Wonder if it's true?


----------



## tt (Mar 14, 2012)

It's true. 
It's also excluding VAT, and any other Customs & Excise charges, handling fees and curious delays in Customs whilst they send you out a letter with a number on it to pay these charges. 

20% of 2,500? £500. 
£2,500 + £500? Hmm....


----------



## avbmenon (Mar 14, 2012)

*5d mark iii in stock at www.digitalrev.com*

http://www.digitalrev.com/promotion/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii/MTIwNDgwODg_A

Awaiting the body to appear in stock in the US soon and hope to make it to the pre-order first bactch


----------



## Axilrod (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: 5d mark iii in stock at www.digitalrev.com*



avbmenon said:


> http://www.digitalrev.com/promotion/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii/MTIwNDgwODg_A
> 
> Awaiting the body to appear in stock in the US soon and hope to make it to the pre-order first bactch



Preorders have been available in the US since announcement date, but if you wait until it is in stock it's no longer a preorder, just an order.


----------



## avbmenon (Mar 14, 2012)

@Axilrod, Well I have pre-ordered 5D3, was just was getting excited that item is showing up as "in stock" in some other part of the world. Impressive gear you got in your kitty !!


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: funny in stock (5D Mark III)*



Alker said:


> http://www.digitalrev.com/product/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii/MTAwMDQwNQ_A_A



For $3780 it's not surprising they have it IN stock hah.
That's really a nuts price.


----------



## samueljay (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: funny in stock (5D Mark III)*



LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Alker said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.digitalrev.com/product/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii/MTAwMDQwNQ_A_A
> ...


My thoughts exactly! Especially when you can buy the same thing locally for not much more and get a full Canon Australia warranty! Not sure what DigitalRev have been thinking lately, they're usually at least $1000 less than local prices.


----------



## kidnaper (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: funny in stock (5D Mark III)*



samueljay said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > Alker said:
> ...



But that price is in US $ isn't the AU price of the body somewhere around 49,999 AU$? Ok, so not really that much, but you guys sure have to pay out the nose for everything.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 15, 2012)

Digital Rev prices are always high in US dollars, but to those in the UK, they might look much better. I believe they also get a warranty.


----------



## samueljay (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: funny in stock (5D Mark III)*



kidnaper said:


> samueljay said:
> 
> 
> > LetTheRightLensIn said:
> ...



Sorry! We must be seeing different things when we open the link because of our location, when I click it, it shows up in AUS dollars


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 15, 2012)

with that price better off just ordering from leederville camerahouse at $3599 and get the canon oz warranty


----------



## samueljay (Mar 15, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> with that price better off just ordering from leederville camerahouse at $3599 and get the canon oz warranty


Precisely my point wombat!  DR has lost the plot on this one.


----------



## xROELOFx (Mar 15, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> xROELOFx said:
> 
> 
> > ... it reminded me of the box where my 5D mk II with 24-70 was in, that was also a pretty large one.
> ...


nope, i bought mine in the netherlands (europe). don't know if north america does not have this kit. i do know there's also a 24-105 kit available here. the 5D mark III is also available to pre-order as a 24-105 kit or with the new 24-70 II.


----------



## odie (Mar 15, 2012)

It's in stock in Hong Kong as of today. I got a call from a worker at Fortress that the kit package is ready to be picked up. 

I'll get it tomorrow morning


----------



## kidnaper (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: funny in stock (5D Mark III)*

Well that is quite lame, I was hoping for a break for those down under. It shows me the exact same price in US dollars so I was hoping the site was just misrepresenting the currency.


----------



## Alker (Mar 15, 2012)

Wednesday 21 march in stores for the Netherlands. 

As far as I can see only the Kit version. 
However most stores will sell the body only and sell the 24-105 seperate as bulk.


----------



## simonxu11 (Mar 15, 2012)

A guy just bought a 5d3 from HK for his friend, he's not a canon user so he can't try it.
http://forum.xitek.com/forum-viewthread-tid-983296-extra-page%3D1-ordertype-2-t-1331826657.html


----------



## seenew (Mar 15, 2012)

Pierre said:


> Just received an e-mail from Amazon:
> 
> Hello, We now have delivery date(s) for the order you placed on March 02, 2012 (Order# ): "Canon EOS 5D Mark III 22.3 MP Full Frame CMOS Digital SLR Camera with EF 24-105mm f/4 L IS USM Lens"
> 
> Estimated arrival date: April 05, 2012 - April 09, 2012.



Thought they were shipping on the 22nd?


----------



## tobiah (Mar 15, 2012)

I just got a call from Jacobs UK - they said that the delivery will arrive tomorrow but only kits - 24-105... I couldn't sell the 24-105 for enough to make it worth it so I guess I'll have to wait. They don't know when the body only will arrive


----------



## skoobey (Mar 15, 2012)

Available in-store here in Serbia at an astronomical price of 3370 Euros body only. 

Nikoners Rejoice!


----------



## docsavage123 (Mar 15, 2012)

Dale Photographic UK 16th March 5d iii and 24-105

http://www.dalephotographic.co.uk/mall/productpage.cfm/DalePhotographicOnline/_5260B026AA/142365/Canon%20EOS%205D%20Mark%20III%20%2B%2024-105mm%20f4L%20-%20DUE%20IN%2016th%20OF%20MARCH


----------



## rchester77 (Mar 19, 2012)

GOT MY COPY !!! Thanks Peoria Camera Shop. First in Peoria IL


----------



## wookiee2cu (Mar 19, 2012)

rchester77 said:


> GOT MY COPY !!! Thanks Peoria Camera Shop. First in Peoria IL


Post pics or it didn't happen ;D Also, was it a kit or body only?


----------



## SF DTM (Mar 19, 2012)

wookiee2cu said:


> rchester77 said:
> 
> 
> > GOT MY COPY !!! Thanks Peoria Camera Shop. First in Peoria IL
> ...



I sense a troll trying to be fed.....


----------



## wookiee2cu (Mar 19, 2012)

Just looked at the website for the shop he mentioned, they don't list any 5D's let alone the MIII so I think you may be right.


----------



## HeWhoShoots (Mar 19, 2012)

Just got a call from my LCS. They're in stock...(not a troll, been lurking for ages, hope everyone's ready for the 5d3  )...


----------



## NutsAndBolts (Mar 19, 2012)

HeWhoShoots said:


> Just got a call from my LCS. They're in stock...(not a troll, been lurking for ages, hope everyone's ready for the 5d3  )...



Are you going to buy it from the local shop? Body only? Kit? Post details and pics!


----------



## Chris Geiger (Mar 19, 2012)

I just received a call, my 5D3 is in stock at Horn Photo in Fresno, I am going to pick up now!


----------



## nikespex (Mar 19, 2012)

DigitalRev out of Hong Kong has it listed as in stock (ships within 24hrs):
http://www.digitalrev.com/promotion/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii/MTIwNDgwODg_A

I pre-ordered from B&H on launch night. Called them today and they still aren't sharing anything about ship dates.


----------



## HeWhoShoots (Mar 19, 2012)

NutsAndBolts said:


> HeWhoShoots said:
> 
> 
> > Just got a call from my LCS. They're in stock...(not a troll, been lurking for ages, hope everyone's ready for the 5d3  )...
> ...



I believe I am. I want to support it, since its a quality store that deserves money even if I have to pay all the taxes. They got body only from what they told me, and they got 15. If those details help anyone out who's curious.


----------



## Nick888 (Mar 19, 2012)

nikespex said:


> DigitalRev out of Hong Kong has it listed as in stock (ships within 24hrs):
> http://www.digitalrev.com/promotion/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii/MTIwNDgwODg_A
> 
> I pre-ordered from B&H on launch night. Called them today and they still aren't sharing anything about ship dates.



Same as Amazon. I pre-ordered on launch night. Called them today and they still say they don't know when it will come/ship.


----------



## AnselA (Mar 19, 2012)

When will we see the first report a hapless 5D Mark III owner mugged as he headed to his car and someone soon after showing his un-boxing video.


----------



## Chris Geiger (Mar 19, 2012)

Here it is....


----------



## dunkers (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: funny in stock (5D Mark III)*



Alker said:


> http://www.digitalrev.com/product/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii/MTAwMDQwNQ_A_A



DigitalRev managed to get the D4, 5D3, and G1X earlier than most people.

I believe they've had the G1X for sale since early February.


----------



## Arkarch (Mar 19, 2012)

Damn this is going to be a tough week. 

Hurry up Adorama!

And me with three-day ship.

I wonder if they can use the International Dateline as the March 22 date?


----------



## NutsAndBolts (Mar 19, 2012)

HeWhoShoots said:


> I believe I am. I want to support it, since its a quality store that deserves money even if I have to pay all the taxes. They got body only from what they told me, and they got 15. If those details help anyone out who's curious.



I just got a call from my local shop also! I will be going to pick one up after work ;D


----------



## Drama79 (Mar 19, 2012)

OK, so if there are stores in the US selling them, it's safe to say there isn't a sales embargo.
Which means either:

Larger centres haven't received their orders yet, due to different carriers.

OR

The have, and are processing them into inventory before emailing out.

Either way, it'll happen. Breathe, people.


----------



## aZhu (Mar 19, 2012)

If Horn Photo has extras, I'm almost tempted to cancel my BH preorder and drive 3.5 hours up there from Los Angeles to pick one up!


----------



## Kane (Mar 20, 2012)

Has anyone in Canada got a mark iii yet or heard of any store receiving stock?


----------



## Chris Geiger (Mar 20, 2012)

I asked at Horn photo and all 6 bodies they ordered were spoken for. They expect another small shipment later this week but by then I think they will be instock everwhere. I still have a kit order I am waiting for from amazon but no word at all from them. 

I have a wedding to shoot this weekend but I dont know if I'll be shooting it with Nikon or Canon at this point.


----------



## Orion (Mar 20, 2012)

For all the Brits here:

from
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=2113

Monday, March 19, 2012
James just sent me the first Canon EOS 5D Mark III on-the-street sighting notice:

"The 5D3 is in stock and for sale at The Digital Centre, 38 Tottenham Court Road, London W1T 1BZ, UK"

In stock is the with-24-105 L Lens kit. I'm sure that we will see the 5D Mark III showing up everywhere very soon.


----------



## rchester77 (Mar 20, 2012)

SF DTM said:


> wookiee2cu said:
> 
> 
> > rchester77 said:
> ...


I tried to upload this shot yesterday from my Samsung Galaxy, didnt realize it didnt end up going through and was too busy out shooting my new 5D3 to check. I got the body only, 1 of 2 recieved. Someone posted that Peoria Camera doesnt list them as being sold there and hes right, they told me it isnt something they plan on stocking because our other local store, Tallyns, gets most of the pro level buisness. For whatever reason, they did end up ordering 2, I was #1 on there list and one other guy paid in advance. I was there when the ups guy dropped them off. I called Tallyns to find out if theirs were in yet and they told me they were only expecting 2 yesterday also. I got a call early yesterday from another shop in Tennessee that I did a pre order with via a tip from CPS and they told me they had them in stock. I was number 2 on their pre order there, but decided to go local after a bad experience with my 7D purchase online and wished I bought from a brick and morter store. As for me being a troll, think what you want... look at the exif data from the uploaded image.


----------



## rchester77 (Mar 20, 2012)

rchester77 said:


> SF DTM said:
> 
> 
> > wookiee2cu said:
> ...


BTW,... Here is a link to my website with a few images I took right after I took possession of the 5D III yesterday. The first 4 images were with the 5d III. The 2 hawk images, the goose and one HDR shot. The HDR shot has some pixel bender oil paint done to it, the goose had virtually nothing done to it and the hawks had only slight NR. All shot in raw. Exif data available by clicking the "I" when hovering over image. http://www.chesterphotography.net/Other/Scenery/16592348_7sKXsd#!i=1757583225&k=FQNJFXr


----------



## SF DTM (Mar 20, 2012)

rchester77 said:


> rchester77 said:
> 
> 
> > SF DTM said:
> ...



Love it! Appreciate you proving me wrong  enjoy your camera!


----------



## Dimes (Mar 20, 2012)

Calumet just called and my 5D MKIII is on it's way.


----------



## bobkeenan (Mar 20, 2012)

*eBay in stock*

Interesting.... I see 14 different listings for the 5dmkiii. Prices from $3400-5000. Many are in the US not HK.


----------



## SF DTM (Mar 20, 2012)

Dimes said:


> Calumet just called and my 5D MKIII is on it's way.



on it's way from or to Calumet? I'm in SF and am going to attempt to find a camera locally rather than waiting for BH...


----------



## DJL329 (Mar 20, 2012)

rchester77 said:


> BTW,... Here is a link to my website with a few images I took right after I took possession of the 5D III yesterday. The first 4 images were with the 5d III. The 2 hawk images, the goose and one HDR shot. The HDR shot has some pixel bender oil paint done to it, the goose had virtually nothing done to it and the hawks had only slight NR. All shot in raw. Exif data available by clicking the "I" when hovering over image. http://www.chesterphotography.net/Other/Scenery/16592348_7sKXsd#!i=1757583225&k=FQNJFXr



Great shot of the Red-Tail Hawk! (EF 100-400mm L lens?)

When I looked at the shot of the bridge, I said to myself: "Well, _that's_ not HDR." So, I went back to your post to make sure I had read it correctly... Then I went back and checked the Exif data.  BTW, did you have it save the original files? (Would be interested in seeing them.)


----------



## scotty512 (Mar 20, 2012)

if you go to the jessops website it is showing that you can order and collect today from any of their central london sites

btw - where is the cheapest price some one has seen in the UK
I have pre-ordered the MKiii with 24-105 lens for £3,480


----------



## Gkaz (Mar 20, 2012)

Mike's Camera in Visalia, CA sold one to a friend of mine yesterday for the MSRP price. It was the only body they had gotten in. Evidently, Calif stores are being stocked with the cameras.


----------



## K-amps (Mar 20, 2012)

I picked up mine in Indianapolis. They got it in stock today. Good news moving West to east ! ;D


----------



## rchester77 (Mar 20, 2012)

DJL329 said:


> rchester77 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW,... Here is a link to my website with a few images I took right after I took possession of the 5D III yesterday. The first 4 images were with the 5d III. The 2 hawk images, the goose and one HDR shot. The HDR shot has some pixel bender oil paint done to it, the goose had virtually nothing done to it and the hawks had only slight NR. All shot in raw. Exif data available by clicking the "I" when hovering over image. http://www.chesterphotography.net/Other/Scenery/16592348_7sKXsd#!i=1757583225&k=FQNJFXr
> ...


Ya, thats with my 100-400L. The bridge shot wasn't done using the on camera HDR function, rather a +,- 2 stop 3 shot bracket if I recall correctly and merged using HDR Pro in Photoshop. I haven't messed with the on camera HDR yet.


----------



## jlev23 (Mar 20, 2012)

ugh, now i want the kit! i ordered from adorama in the first minutes of pre-order available.
i wonder if i try to change it to the kit they are now offering will i loose my place in line, anyone try this?
thanks in advance!


----------



## frisk (Mar 20, 2012)

jlev23 said:


> ugh, now i want the kit! i ordered from adorama in the first minutes of pre-order available.
> i wonder if i try to change it to the kit they are now offering will i loose my place in line, anyone try this?
> thanks in advance!



I called them a while ago go ask about this - got just the standard response that they did not have the cameras or the kits yet, they did not know when they would be arriving or whether they would get enough kits to meet the kit preorders. Moreover, he said he just was not able to tell me whether my chances of getting a kit if I ordered one now would be lower or higher than getting my body-only current preorder filled. 

The poor guy was really trying to be helpful, but I sensed he was getting a bit frustrated - I guess I am not the only one calling because of the 5D3 ... and I guess many of those calling are getting annoyed because the cameras are showing up in local stores, but the Adorama and B&H customers are ... well, feeling left out.


----------



## jlev23 (Mar 20, 2012)

thanks, well at least posting this question gave them one less phone call to deal with.
i wish they just offered this deal the first night.


----------



## jlev23 (Mar 20, 2012)

wow, now the kit package deal is off the adorama website, that was fast.


----------



## aZhu (Mar 21, 2012)

jlev23 said:


> wow, now the kit package deal is off the adorama website, that was fast.



Good thing I jumped on that right away 
Also cancelled my BH preorder. Couldn't pass up on a free 32GB Extreme Pro SD card


----------



## swampler (Mar 21, 2012)

Canoga Camera shows the kit in stock, but shipping (other than free ground) is way too much. Of course, if you're on the west coast the free ground might work for you, but 7 days via ground to me.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Mar 21, 2012)

Kane said:


> Has anyone in Canada got a mark iii yet or heard of any store receiving stock?



I'm still waiting, I'm was told mine WILL ship March 22nd.


----------

